# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  BitDefender QuickScan Beta

## NormalUser

A new service from BitDefender called QuickScan
check it here
http://quickscan.bitdefender.com

*» What is  QuickScan?*

 BitDefender  QuickScan combines intelligent local scanning and in-the-cloud scanning to  create an advanced online tool which detects e-threats in memory quickly.  

Unlike other online virus scanners, with BitDefender Quickscan there is  nothing to install or update. Scanning suspicious items is done remotely, at the  push of a button, using the BitDefender Antivirus  technologies.

BitDefender Quickscan is currently in Open Beta.

*» Why  QuickScan?*


Detects running malware very fast (usually in less than 30 seconds)Detects hidden threats (rootkits) and keyloggersRuns online from any Internet connected PCDoesn&apos;t slow down your PC: most of the operations are performed  remotely on the BitDefender serversBased on award wining BitDefender anti-malware technologies*No need:* 
to install softwareto update virus signature filesto do any configuration tasks

*» When to use  QuickScan?*


Before shopping or banking onlineBefore logging into any sensitive online accountBefore starting to play a game onlineWhen you need to use someone else&apos;s computerWhenever you need to find out quickly if your computer is infected

*» Frequently Asked Questions*

*Q: Quickscan is taking more than 30 seconds! What gives?* 

A:  In a nutshell, Quickscan makes an inventory of the programs that are running,  then tells the server what it found. 
If the server doesn't  recognize a file, it requests the file to be uploaded. Once the server sees a  file, it will recognize it by its hash (a sort of digital fingerprint) and never  request it again. 
Now, the first time you run Quickscan on your system no  programs are 'already known' and the server might not know about many of the  things Quickscan finds. The best way to make Quickscan quicker is for as many  people as possible to run Quickscan as often as possible for a while. 
In an  ideal scenario, enough people would have already run quickscan to enrich our  collection of hashes to the extent that you won't need to upload anything. As  this is a BETA, that is probably not the case, yet. 
Bottom line: the first  time (or first few times) you run it it's normal for the scan to take longer  because of hashing and uploading. Once you get a scan to take under 10 seconds,  it should stay there unless something big & new pops up. 
*Q: Will quickscan eat my files, ship all my credit card data to parts  unknown or otherwise cause harm?* 

A: No. Quickscan does not modify or  delete any file on your system and only uploads executables for checking. The  upside to that is you're safe. The downside is - you guessed it - no virus  removal either. 

*» Known Issues*


On systems with UAC (User Access Control) turned on, the ActiveX control  won't start. You need to turn UAC off until we find a workaround.On 64-bit systems the client outputs "Some processes cannot be scanned -  insufficient rights" even though the user has admin rights and UAC is turned  off.There might be other 64-bit issues we're not aware of (QuickScan hasn't been  compiled for 64-bit architectures yet).

----------

